# It's not your imagination . . .



## otherprof (Feb 18, 2022)

the days really are getting longer.


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Feb 18, 2022)

-

Possibly, an antique Roman sign…when days
had different number of hours!


----------



## Jeff15 (Feb 18, 2022)

That's one busy place......


----------

